# Más arriba/más abajo



## Wilson Díaz

Buen día a todos:

En una conversación con un amigo...

-¿Ves esa casa? ¡Allí vivo yo!
-¿Cuál?, ¿la de color azul?
-No, *más arriba*. 
- ¿Esa que tiene rejas?
-No, *más abajo*.

Me surgió la duda sobre la manera de traducir al italiano estas expresiones.


Gracias.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Más arriba: più di su.
Más abajo: più di giù.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo usaría la preposición "in"


----------



## Wilson Díaz

¿Por qué?


----------



## Neuromante

Wilson Díaz said:


> ¿Por qué?


Porque es italiano


Por cierto. "Más arriba" y "más abajo" no son expresiones


----------



## King Crimson

Se ho inteso bene il dialogo, direi semplicemente 'più su' e 'più giù'.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Neuromante said:


> Yo usaría la preposición "in"


Ciao a tutti.
In questo caso non si usa nessuna preposizione.
La preposizione "in" designerebbe un movimento che dallo scarso contesto non è desumibile.

-Guarda là. [l'oggetto che cerchi è là]
-No, più su.
-No, più giù.
Qui è la forma corretta.

Guarda in su, in giù, lo dice l'oculista per una visita agli occhi. O l'amichetto per la caccia al tesoro o il girotondo.

Ops, King, ci siamo incrociati.


----------



## King Crimson

No pasa nada quasi.stellar e, per ampliare un po' la tua spiegazione, direi che 'più in su' o 'più in giù' potrebbero essere usati nel caso in cui chi sta dando indicazioni voglia fare riferimento a posizioni lungo la strada (anche se questo tipo di indicazioni non sono sempre univoche).
Non credo che sia la situazione del dialogo comunque, anche se, rileggendolo, mi sembra che possa essere interpretato anche così. Aspettiamo Wilson per chiarimenti.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ottimo 

Per Wilson, a chiarimento:
Più è una forma comparativa che serve anche per modificare il grado degli aggettivi.

Però la preposizione non si usa con gli avverbi: più lentamente, più avanti, più giù
si dice con le persone: più di te, di me, di tutti.
Non sono sicurissima che sia una regola generale, in questo momento mi vengono in mente solo questi esempi.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Prima di tutto, grazie a tutti per i vostri chiarimenti.

Allora, credo che il contesto sia una semplice conversazione quotidiana. E la penso come se
stessimo in Italia, o come se due amici parlassero sulla casa dove abita qualcuno di loro.


----------



## King Crimson

D'accordo Wilson, ma quello che non è chiaro (almeno a me) è se nel tuo dialogo, con 'más arriba / abajo' si vuole indicare un riferimento verticale (ad esempio due piani in un palazzo) oppure orizzontale (più avanti o più indietro lungo la strada). In italiano, come dicevo prima, una traduzione letterale sarebbe ambigua senza più contesto, mentre in spagnolo forse questa ambiguità non c'è.


----------



## Neuromante

King Crimson said:


> D'accordo Wilson, ma quello che non è chiaro (almeno a me) è se nel tuo dialogo, con 'más arriba / abajo' si vuole indicare un riferimento verticale (ad esempio due piani in un palazzo) oppure orizzontale (più avanti o più indietro lungo la strada). In italiano, come dicevo prima, una traduzione letterale sarebbe ambigua senza più contesto, mentre in spagnolo forse questa ambiguità non c'è.


Se está haciendo referencia a una casa, primero a una pintada de azul y después a una con rejas. Yo veo dos referencias clarísimas respecto a la posición


----------



## King Crimson

Neuromante said:


> Se está haciendo referencia a una casa, primero a una pintada de azul y después a una con rejas. Yo veo dos referencias clarísimas respecto a la posición



Questo è chiaro, quello che non è chiaro, in italiano, è se le due case sono una sopra l'altra, come credo (a.e. due piani di un palazzo, come dicevo prima), oppure se sono in posizioni diverse lungo la strada. Infatti in italiano, colloquialmente, esiste anche questa possibilità quando si dice 'più in su' o 'più in giù', che sarebbe la traduzione letterale del dialogo.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

King Crimson:

Non sapevo su questa diferenza nell'italiano. Allora, stavamo noi due su di una strada
verticale (ecco quello che mi hai chiesto) guardando delle case. In una di esse abita lui, e 
quando mi ha detto in spagnolo "más arriba/más abajo" mi capitava come potrei tradurre 
queste parole nell'italiano. Non è naturalmente in una casa con diversi piani, come se fossero
palazzi, ma soltanto cerchando dentro di queste case quella dove abita lui. 

Spero che sia stato chiaro con voi a proposito di questo contesto. Comunque sia, grazie di cuore.


----------



## Neuromante

Me acabo de dar cuenta de un detalle.
En italiano usan "giu" y "su" incluso para cosas en horizontal, cronologías. A mi me parece que, en esos casos, la referencia es quien habla, al igual que ordenan los tiempos verbales en las frases subordinadas desde el presente del que habla y no como nosotros; desde el momento temporal de la frase principal...


----------



## quasi.stellar

Neuromante said:


> En italiano usan "giu" y "su" incluso para cosas en horizontal, cronologías.


Per quello che mi risulta, anche in spagnolo. _Subir_ e _bajar_ significa spostarsi per un viale (o per la città) in orizzontale, come in italiano. Quindi magari non i due avverbi, ma i verbi corrispondenti.


----------



## Neuromante

quasi.stellar said:


> Per quello che mi risulta, anche in spagnolo. _Subir_ e _bajar_ significa spostarsi per un viale (o per la città) in orizzontale, come in italiano. Quindi magari non i due avverbi, ma i verbi corrispondenti.


No, no es así.
Existe la expresión "*ir/caminar arriba y bajo*" pero significa "*deambular*" o "*dar vueltas"*, como en "andare su e giu""


----------



## quasi.stellar

È strano ... grazie per l'informazione, io però vivo a Barcellona e converso abitualmente con persone che parlano castigliano, e l'uso di _subir_ e _bajar_ nel senso di andare "in su" o "in giù" per una strada è abituale.
_Salgo de casa y bajo a la derecha_, esco di casa e mi avvio verso il basso a destra (traduzione orribile ma tanto per evidenziare)
Forse grammaticalmente non è corretto, ma sicuramente abituale.
Sarà perché Barcellona non si estende solo in piano?


----------



## Neuromante

quasi.stellar said:


> È strano ... grazie per l'informazione, io però vivo a Barcellona e converso abitualmente con persone che parlano castigliano, e l'uso di _subir_ e _bajar_ nel senso di andare "in su" o "in giù" per una strada è abituale.
> _Salgo de casa y bajo a la derecha_, esco di casa e mi avvio verso il basso a destra (traduzione orribile ma tanto per evidenziare)
> Forse grammaticalmente non è corretto, ma sicuramente abituale.
> Sarà perché Barcellona non si estende solo in piano?


Será una contaminación del catalán. Lo normal sería "Salgo de casa y voy/tiro a la derecha"
Piensa que en italiano lo normal es usar a quien habla como punto de referencia, mientras que en español es mucho más relativo (Basta con fijarse en que ustedes usan el presente, y en consecuencia a persona que habla, como referencia temporal en las subordinadas y nosotros usamos el momento temporal del verbo de la principal)


----------



## quasi.stellar

Su questo sono certa, si tratta di persone colte e per niente indipendentiste, tutto farebbero fuor che accettare influenze proprio dal catalano ...
Controllerò. Ma per il momento grazie per le info.


----------

